# Motel Suggestions For Lake Huron Shoreline?



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

Thinking of a mini vacation for the anniversary. Have never explored the Huron shore. Any suggestions for a good mom and pop motel to stay at that meets some of the following criteria? 

Can see the lake from the motel (non-chain).

Can walk to a bar. 

Can kayak a river within 10 miles? 

There has to be a stop like that along the lake shore. Anybody have a suggestion for a cool little place to spend a couple days?


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Tawas Bay Beach Resort. Not a mom and pop, per se, but no longer a chain. It was once a Holiday Inn. The new owners live in one of the rooms. They have an outside bar, an inside bar, walking distance to 3 others. AuSable River is merely 15 miles away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i can not remember which light house it is,,,but one of them you can rent to stay in. that would be a pretty special thing


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Thomas's in Oscoda. They're right on the water. 
http://www.thomasparkside.com/

There are several bar's within walking distance around Oscoda, we like the Au Sable Inn. 

The Au Sauble river runs right thru town that you can launch from many places.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Get in vehicle............ drive north up US-23, north of Standish...... TAKE YOUR PICK. From Tawas north you could just about stop blindly anyplace and be on the water. Lots of places between Tawas and Oscoda right on the Huron Shore.

It gets a little tougher between Harrisville and Alpena but, there's enough places to stay in Alpena, the river to Kyak or float, the lake front, stores and oh ya, bars that you can walk from to the park on the beach. They may even have the band shell going on the weekend....


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

Paradise Beach cabins in Tawas has two two-bedroom cabins that front the beach...Nice owners, too. The Tawas river is a couple hundred yards away, and the au sable is 10-15 miles north up the road. My wife and I stay with them every few years.


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Very helpful. Sounds like fun.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

I second Thomas' parkside cottages in Oscoda. Have stayed there many times and love the place. you won't be disappointed.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

one more sugjestion,,,about two posts away is one about renting a camper,,,, might be a better option


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

Port Austin at the tip of the thumb. Mom and pop bed and breakfast places are about all you'll find. Bars within walking distance. And you can kayak around all the rock formations right in lake Huron. Bring your own yak or you can rent them. Beautiful village!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

